# 1976-ish Massey 135 rebuild



## Clint135 (Sep 4, 2018)

I’m just embarking on tidying up an old 76-ish Massey that has been in my family for a long time. I wanted to start by repairing the steering. The steering cylinders are leaking and what I believe is the auxiliary pump on the side of the Perkins engine leaks oil into the engine. I keep topping it up but it’s overfilling the engine. I guess for starters, I need to figure out what to call it, and I wouldn’t mind nailing down exactly what year my tractor is so I can get a manual. I’ve attached pics of the “pump” and the serial number of the tractor. There is also a part number on top of it but I’ve yet to find anything online. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Clint. If you go to tractordata.com they shed some light on serial numbers in relation to the years. Looks like your hydraulic pump. I'm unsure if you have one pump for everything or separate pumps for your hydraulics and another for your power steering. Do you have a service manual? Those Perkins Diesels are super reliable engines!


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2018)

Try this link to Tractordata.com
http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/009/3/3/9331-massey-ferguson-135.html
Note that it says the serial will be on a tag on the dash under the steering wheel. I've taken that this is the location of the tag you show in your picture.

Hello and welcome to the Tractor Forum. We have some very knowledgeable and experienced members and I'm sure one or more of the members will chime in as well.

Here's your invitation to put your tractor in the Showcase (located under the TRACTOR button at the top of the page). A perk is that if you add your tractor to the Showcase, it becomes instantly eligible to be entered in our monthly tractor contest, in progress right now. Please be sure to add your vote for October's Tractor of the Month, which is found on the main Forum menu as the fourth category, listed as "Tractor of the month". The poll will start shortly and will be at the top of the page. Thank you for your vote, and again, welcome to The Tractor Forum!


----------



## Clint135 (Sep 4, 2018)

Hoodoo Valley said:


> Welcome to the forum Clint. If you go to tractordata.com they shed some light on serial numbers in relation to the years. Looks like your hydraulic pump. I'm unsure if you have one pump for everything or separate pumps for your hydraulics and another for your power steering. Do you have a service manual? Those Perkins Diesels are super reliable engines!



I believe it is a pump specifically for the assist to the power steering as it has a front end loader on it. The hydraulics to power the loader are separate. I have a shop manual but it really doesn’t show that pump. The only image of that pump I’ve been able to find was based in England. Here’s to hoping someone out there recognizes it and how to find parts. 
The engine has been solid to this day and hasn’t failed me yet. It’s a great old tractor that I would love to restore to its former glory. 



Hoodoo Valley said:


> Welcome to the forum Clint. If you go to tractordata.com they shed some light on serial numbers in relation to the years. Looks like your hydraulic pump. I'm unsure if you have one pump for everything or separate pumps for your hydraulics and another for your power steering. Do you have a service manual? Those Perkins Diesels are super reliable engines!


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2018)

Have you tried Messicks online for parts?


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2018)

Sorry Messicks didn't have Ferguson listed. Yesterdays tractor I believe has at least the whole pump. Check the link:
http://www.yesterdaystractors.com/c...=Massey-Ferguson&&md=135&cat=Steering&r=mcats


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Clint135 said:


> I believe it is a pump specifically for the assist to the power steering as it has a front end loader on it. The hydraulics to power the loader are separate. I have a shop manual but it really doesn’t show that pump. The only image of that pump I’ve been able to find was based in England. Here’s to hoping someone out there recognizes it and how to find parts.
> The engine has been solid to this day and hasn’t failed me yet. It’s a great old tractor that I would love to restore to its former glory.


We have a couple fellows here that are wizards in this regard. They'll be along and pitch in soon. Looking at your photos now, I can see that it looks like the one pump for hydraulics is cast into the block and the other is external?

I worked at a steel fabrication shop, building docks for 4 years. They had a fork lift with a Perkins diesel. Year after year, we'd fire that thing up in -30 weather, and some of the guys, would immediately hit the forward shifter and punch it.........  They never checked or changed the oil or filters, nothing. After I had been there for almost 5 years, they hired a kid, a professional truck driver. First thing he did was pop that air filter can open and I crap you not, about a quart of dirt fell out and on the ground. I had thought that the manager of the plant was maintaining it. Turns out that they had never looked at it. Oil wasn't even registering on the dip stick. Yeah, that engine impressed the hell out of me.


----------



## Clint135 (Sep 4, 2018)

Graysonr said:


> Sorry Messicks didn't have Ferguson listed. Yesterdays tractor I believe has at least the whole pump. Check the link:
> http://www.yesterdaystractors.com/c...=Massey-Ferguson&&md=135&cat=Steering&r=mcats


Yes, I saw that listing but that pump is completely different than the one I have. The shape is different and everything. The only thing I can think of is that Massey added a different pump to allow room for the loader. I’m thinking I may have to resort to trying one of those styles. I’ve been delaying taking mine off until I found the bulk of parts I needed to rebuild the whole system as I use the tractor quite a bit on my property, but I may have to get more serious about it. Thanks for the link but I don’t think that’s the right one I less I’m seeing something wrong.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Hey Clint,

You most likely have a shaft seal leak on your PS pump, allowing PS fluid to leak into the crankcase. You will need a seal kit to install into your PS pump.

That is a weird looking PS pump. Like nothing I have ever seen on a MF tractor, or on the internet. I suspect that you are going to have to source in the UK. You must find numbers on the pump.


----------



## Fitter (Aug 26, 2018)

https://vintagemasseyferguson135.com/2010/05/13/massey-ferguson-135-serial-numbers/
Try this site


----------

